# Conifer Mountain plow pics



## Rich Hunter (Jan 1, 2007)

Heres some plow pics for you!


----------



## Rich Hunter (Jan 1, 2007)

Some more.


----------



## Rich Hunter (Jan 1, 2007)

And just a few more pics.


----------



## Brian's Lawn (Sep 25, 2006)

we got a litle bit today in ohio. i only wish it wouldve been that


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

That looks like a steep drop off to the right there. Nice pics


----------



## Rich Hunter (Jan 1, 2007)

Banksy;356381 said:


> That looks like a steep drop off to the right there. Nice pics


Yeah it is! Lost my truck over it once and once only. It took 2 tow trucks to get it out.


----------



## Rondo (Nov 19, 2005)

*Nice Plow Rig!!*

I like those Dana 60's you got there! What ratio are you running? That Ram is nearly the perfect plow truck. Lifted for clearance, short wheel base for tight turning, and brute axles!!! What power plant in that beast? That thing looks good too!! 
I've got a '87 Blazer and I want to do a big axle upgrade. I'm lifted and running an old Western. We don't have near the snow you guys have. In fact, this is one of the lousiest winters we ever had!!! Only 10" so far all year!!!
I have been trying to plan a trip to Colorado to run some trails. Maybe this summer!? 
If you got any wheelin' pix etc. send them my way!! [email protected] 
Thanks
Rondo  
"Keep-on-plowin'"


----------



## Rich Hunter (Jan 1, 2007)

Rondo;356634 said:


> I like those Dana 60's you got there! What ratio are you running? That Ram is nearly the perfect plow truck. Lifted for clearance, short wheel base for tight turning, and brute axles!!! What power plant in that beast? That thing looks good too!!
> I've got a '87 Blazer and I want to do a big axle upgrade. I'm lifted and running an old Western. We don't have near the snow you guys have. In fact, this is one of the lousiest winters we ever had!!! Only 10" so far all year!!!
> I have been trying to plan a trip to Colorado to run some trails. Maybe this summer!?
> If you got any wheelin' pix etc. send them my way!! [email protected]
> ...


4.56,detroit locker,broken ARB in front,440 stroked and built for torque not HP,and I am the orignal owner.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Great pictures, just noticed, are you running chains in the back only or one side in the front ?


----------



## Rich Hunter (Jan 1, 2007)

Eyesell;356741 said:


> Great pictures, just noticed, are you running chains in the back only or one side in the front ?


Rear axel only. Got them for the front just dont have them on.


----------



## clipper (Jan 21, 2007)

Do you run the chains on the open road, or just plowing? And how much do they help?


----------



## Rich Hunter (Jan 1, 2007)

clipper;357040 said:


> Do you run the chains on the open road, or just plowing? And how much do they help?


I try not to run them on hard pavement as they vibrate like hell but if I have to get fuel they do get driven for a short distance at low speed. They make a huge difference in the deep stuff and have been used in deep mud at the local mud hole and the rare beer run when we have a blizzard our ole ladys laugh at us when we pile in the truck to make a run. I have even used them in town plowing during heavy snows. Try them you might like them just dont use them in light snows or you wont. I have always kept a set in all my plow trucks over the years in fact when I ran subs in town it was on the list of required eguipment. If you got wings on your blade you will really like them when you get that heavy spring or early winter snow.


----------



## BushHogBoy (Nov 30, 2000)

that RC is FREAKIN SWEET! I'm in love!!!!!! Though I love a healthy built gas engine, I'd really like a 93 RC, Dana 60's, 3.54's, the same tires you and I have (35x12.50 BFG M/T's), 4" lift, with a 3" body lift, Cummins 12V P-pump (2nd gen 94-98), and a ATS transmission. That would make a sweet plow rig too! 
You should check out ramchargercentral.com join up and post some pics of your RC... the guys will love it. I'm BushHogBoy over there as well. 

NICE RIDE!!!!! wesport  xysport :waving:


----------

